# Boo-hoo.... Roxie's blowing coat!!!



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't guess I need any advice, because I've read and re-read the threads about blowing coat and what to do, not do, etc. I just really, really wanted to tell someone that would "get it". Roxie (10 months), who until yesterday had only had two tiny little mats which I got out with not too much trouble, has lots of little mats on her chest and several large ones in her arm pits.  I am sooooo sad. I've worked so hard over the months to keep her mat-free. I realized last week she was starting to lose a lot more hair when I brushed her and I started finding it in little pieces throughout the house, so I stepped up her brushing to twice a day. And then it snowed!!! No matter how I try to dry her carefully and no matter how often I'm brushing her she is matting. I don't know what else I can do except keep at it. But it makes me feel so bad to see all the work I put into her grooming going by the wayside... she seems so miserable when I pick her up to brush her now. 

Oh, well... this too shall pass, I suppose.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Think of it as "bonding time" and lots 'n lots of treats for her. 

Hang in there! Sounds like you've hit the floor running and have things well in hand.

Sheri


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ugh, sounds like it came early but maybe early in, early out? Dash still hasn't. He did have some cattle dog damage but we tried to stop it and cover him with clothes. Let's just hope I get out of jail free card


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm not looking forward to that...I should have about 5 more months till it hits though...lets see, that will be April...
Hang in there...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

10 months is pretty early... Beamer did not 'blow' untill he was over a year.. lol
How much does 'ol Roxie weigh now?

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

ound:Ryan...girls mature faster than boys so Roxie just learned to blow earlier. AND never ask a lady how much she weighs. ound:

Ann, I "think" Cicero is just beginning to mat more also. He has had a couple the last few days and I was hoping I could get through the holidays and have more time to brush after first of the year. Guess we'll see in the next week if he is blowing coat or not. Good luck with Roxie and try to keep that beautiful coat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

10 months was exactly when Kubrick started as well... Ann, I'm sorry you and Roxy are going through this right now, but just keep reminding yourself that it WILL be over, and it will be like magic... one day, it will just be SO easy, and you'll wonder what the heck happened, LOL.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I give my two a treat to get brushed....I say "who wants to get brushed?" and they both come running, because I always have a treat ready on the counter where I brush them. 

When they blow coat, brushing twice a day really helps. Just don't panick, it will be ok. There were sometimes with Casper, I just could not get all the mats out at one brushing, and it took a while...just kept working on it. 

I keep both my in full coat, Casper is 2 yrs old and Missy is 1 yr old. Keeping a clean coat helps also, by washing once a week or at least every two weeks.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement! I am going to keep working on her... last night after posting I brushed her for a good long time and got most of the mats on her chest out and the ones under her arm were better.  But I just couldn't believe the amount of hair that came out all over! I hope she won't be "naked" by Christmas!! 

Ryan, Roxie is still 21 pounds. She seems to have finished growing. Who knows? After reading the thread about the Havanese and Tibetan Terriers and how to tell the difference, I am almost convinced she's a TT and not a Hav! Or at least I could pass her off as one mostly due to her size.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have that staggered tooth comb that Lina said is a must have? I bought one, but haven't had a mat to work out yet...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I am going to keep working on her... last night after posting I brushed her for a good long time and got most of the mats on her chest out and the ones under her arm were better.  But I just couldn't believe the amount of hair that came out all over! *I hope she won't be "naked" by Christmas!! *
> 
> Ryan, Roxie is still 21 pounds. She seems to have finished growing. Who knows? After reading the thread about the Havanese and Tibetan Terriers and how to tell the difference, I am almost convinced she's a TT and not a Hav! Or at least I could pass her off as one mostly due to her size.


At least it is the time of year for wearing cool sweaters and jackets:biggrin1:
Good luck and best wishes


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I empathize with you. Bailey is just starting too and I find mats all the time. They're not major yet but I know that's just around the corner. Those who have been here for a long time will probably remember my concern when Milo was going through it the first time that he'd be the first bald havanese. His hair on his head broke all the time and was disappearing. Fortunately it came back. I was looking into finding doggie toupees. In the photos you can sort of see the broken hair. Fortunately he had enough hair on the rest of his body to make up for it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwww, so cute.

Sheri


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just keep brushing! This too will pass! Dusty didn't blow coat until 15 months but when she did it was miserable!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ann, sorry to read about the PITB you're going through, but I agree 100% with Lina. Pablo was in that stage from 10.5 to 11.5 months and at one point I brushed him for 4.5 hours with a 20 min break in between. I thought I was going to die right along with Pablo, but we survived cause shortly after the 'magic' stage kicked in, LOL.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok....I know what Blowing the coat is on a Havanese, but how can you make it easier by not having mats?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You know I think Brando is finally blowing coat. He's 1.5yrs and I never had a problem with his coat. Now it's a nightmare. I'm just not sure if it's because of the winter weather and his winter coat or a combo of both. He's going to the groomer next week, I'm going to have to give him a good brushing before taking him there. It's funny, I can brush him all I want and he never complains or gets bothered. Bogart on the other hand, as soon as I touch him with the comb, he acts like he's being tortured.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Ok....I know what Blowing the coat is on a Havanese, but how can you make it easier by not having mats?


You can't... unless you shave them down completely!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Ann I feel for you. That's not a fun time. You're reminding me too that I'm going to be going through it in a few months with the puppy I bought. Ugh. While it's only a month or two, it seems like forever.
Here's hoping for an easy coat change!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd say thanks for the encouragement again and share that Roxie is (at the moment anyway) mat free!! I was so worried about those mats under her arms but I finally got them out. Sadly, we are supposed to get 4 inches of snow tomorrow so she'll be wet all day ound: but I'm going to try and brush her extra so maybe it won't get too bad.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I had Izzy's chest shaved, that helped so much. She still has her full coat you can't tell it's shaved underneath. Thank you to Leeanne for that suggestion. It really saved us when she was blowing coat at about 9-10 months old. The CC staggered buttercomb really helped too.


----------

